# Brahmgyani Aap Parmesar



## simpy (Jan 7, 2008)

bRhm igAwnI kY eykY rMg ] (273-6, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kai aykai rang.
The God-conscious being loves the One Lord alone.
bRhm igAwnI kY bsY pRBu sMg ] (273-6, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kai basai parabh sang.
The God-conscious being dwells with God.
bRhm igAwnI kY nwmu AwDwru ] (273-7, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kai naam aaDhaar.
The God-conscious being takes the Naam as his Support.
bRhm igAwnI kY nwmu prvwru ] (273-7, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kai naam parvaar.
The God-conscious being has the Naam as his Family.
bRhm igAwnI sdw sd jwgq ] (273-7, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee sadaa sad jaagat.
The God-conscious being is awake and aware, forever and ever.
bRhm igAwnI AhMbuiD iqAwgq ] (273-8, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee ahaN-buDh ti-aagat.
The God-conscious being renounces his proud ego.
bRhm igAwnI kY min prmwnµd ] (273-8, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kai man parmaanand.
In the mind of the God-conscious being, there is supreme bliss.
bRhm igAwnI kY Gir sdw Anµd ] (273-8, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kai ghar sadaa anand.
In the home of the God-conscious being, there is everlasting bliss.
bRhm igAwnI suK shj invws ] (273-9, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee sukh sahj nivaas.
The God-conscious being dwells in peaceful ease.
nwnk bRhm igAwnI kw nhI ibnws ]5] (273-9, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
naanak barahm gi-aanee kaa nahee binaas. ||5||
O Nanak, the God-conscious being shall never perish. ||5||
bRhm igAwnI bRhm kw byqw ] (273-10, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee barahm kaa baytaa.
The God-conscious being knows God.
bRhm igAwnI eyk sMig hyqw ] (273-10, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee ayk sang haytaa.
The God-conscious being is in love with the One alone.
bRhm igAwnI kY hoie AicMq ] (273-10, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kai ho-ay achint.
The God-conscious being is carefree.
bRhm igAwnI kw inrml mMq ] (273-10, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kaa nirmal mant.
Pure are the Teachings of the God-conscious being.
bRhm igAwnI ijsu krY pRBu Awip ] (273-11, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee jis karai parabh aap.
The God-conscious being is made so by God Himself.
bRhm igAwnI kw bf prqwp ] (273-11, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kaa bad partaap.
The God-conscious being is gloriously great.
bRhm igAwnI kw drsu bfBwgI pweIAY ] (273-12, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee kaa daras badbhaagee paa-ee-ai.
The Darshan, the Blessed Vision of the God-conscious being, is obtained by great good fortune.
bRhm igAwnI kau bil bil jweIAY ] (273-12, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee ka-o bal bal jaa-ee-ai.
To the God-conscious being, I make my life a sacrifice.
bRhm igAwnI kau Kojih mhysur ] (273-12, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
barahm gi-aanee ka-o khojeh mahaysur.
The God-conscious being is sought by the great god Shiva.
nwnk bRhm igAwnI Awip prmysur ]6] (273-13, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
naanak barahm gi-aanee aap parmaysur. ||6||
O Nanak, the God-conscious being is Himself the Supreme Lord God. ||6||


Gurmukhi-

*bRhmigAwnI dy ihrdy ivc (sdw) iek Akwl purK dw ipAwr (v`sdw hY), (qwhIeyN) pRBU bRhmigAwnI dy AMg-sMg rihMdw hY [*
*bRhmigAwnI dy mn ivc (pRBU dw) nwm (hI) tyk hY Aqy nwm hI aus dw prvwr hY [*
*bRhmigAwnI sdw (ivkwrW dy hmly vloN) sucyq rihMdw hY, Aqy ‘mYN mYN’ krn vwlI m`q C`f dyNdw hY [*
*bRhmigAwnI dy mn ivc au~cy suK dw mwlk Akwl purK v`sdw hY, (qwhIeyN) aus dy ihrdy-rUp Gr ivc sdw ^uSI iKVwE hY [*
*bRhmigAwnI (mnu`K) suK qy SWqI ivc itikAw rihMdw hY; (qy) hy nwnk! bRhmigAwnI (dI ies au~cI Awqmk AvsQw) dw kdy nws nhIN huMdw [5[*

*bRhmigAwnI (mnu`K) Akwl purK dw mhrm bx jWdw hY Aqy auh iek pRBU nwl hI ipAwr krdw hY [*
*bRhmigAwnI dy mn ivc (sdw) byi&krI rihMdI hY, aus dw aupdyS (BI hornW ƒ) pivqR krn vwlw huMdw hY [*
*bRhmigAwnI dw bVw nwmxw ho jWdw hY (pr auhI mnu`K bRhmigAwnI bxdw hY) ijs ƒ pRBU Awp bxwauNdw hY [*
*bRhmigAwnI dw dIdwr v`fy BwgW nwl pweIdw hY; bRhmigAwnI qoN sdw sdky jweIey [*
*iSv (Awidk dyvqy BI) bRhmigAwnI ƒ Bwldy iPrdy hn; hy nwnk! Akwl purK Awp bRhmigAwnI (dw rUp) hY [6[*


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 10, 2008)

brahmgyani aap parmeshwar.

Every time I read Sukhmani Sahib it makes my belief on 'God is All and All is God' stronger than before. It touches my heart.

poora guru araadhyaa poora ja ka nao


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 29, 2008)

It takes a strong personality to open a thread like this and even stronger person to follow up and do vichaar on it.


----------



## Sardara123 (Jan 29, 2008)

bRhm igAwnI kI kImiq nwih ]
bRhm igAwnI kY sgl mn mwih ]
bRhm igAwnI kw kaun jwnY Bydu ]
bRhm igAwnI kau sdw Adysu ]
bRhm igAwnI kw kiQAw n jwie ADwK´ru ]
bRhm igAwnI srb kw Twkuru ]
bRhm igAwnI kI imiq kaunu bKwnY ]
bRhm igAwnI kI giq bRhm igAwnI jwnY ]
bRhm igAwnI kw AMqu n pwru ]
nwnk bRhm igAwnI kau sdw nmskwru ]7]


The God-conscious being cannot be appraised.

The God-conscious being has all within his mind.

Who can know the mystery of the God-conscious being?

Forever bow to the God-conscious being.

The God-conscious being cannot be described in words.

The God-conscious being is the Lord and Master of all.

Who can describe the limits of the God-conscious being?

Only the God-conscious being can know the state of the God-conscious being.

The God-conscious being has no end or limitation.

O Nanak, to the God-conscious being, bow forever in reverence. ||7||



bRhm igAwnI sB isRsit kw krqw ]
bRhm igAwnI sd jIvY nhI mrqw ]
bRhm igAwnI mukiq jugiq jIA kw dwqw ]
bRhm igAwnI pUrn purKu ibDwqw ]
bRhm igAwnI AnwQ kw nwQu ]
bRhm igAwnI kw sB aUpir hwQu ]
bRhm igAwnI kw sgl Akwru ]
bRhm igAwnI Awip inrMkwru ]
bRhm igAwnI kI soBw bRhm igAwnI bnI ]
nwnk bRhm igAwnI srb kw DnI ]8]8]



The God-conscious being is the Creator of all the world.

The God-conscious being lives forever, and does not die.

The God-conscious being is the Giver of the way of liberation of the soul.

The God-conscious being is the Perfect Supreme Being, who orchestrates all.

The God-conscious being is the helper of the helpless.

The God-conscious being extends his hand to all.

The God-conscious being owns the entire creation.

The God-conscious being is himself the Formless Lord.

The glory of the God-conscious being belongs to the God-conscious being alone.

O Nanak, the God-conscious being is the Lord of all. ||8||8||



bRhmigAwnI (dy guxW) dw mu`l nhIN pY skdw, swry hI (gux) bRhmigAwnI dy AMdr hn [
kyhVw mnu`K bRhmigAwnI (dI au~cI izMdgI) dw Byq pw skdw hY? bRhmigAwnI dy A`gy sdw inaUxw hI (P`bdw) hY [
bRhmigAwnI (dI mihmw) dw A`Dw A`Kr BI nhIN ikhw jw skdw; bRhmigAwnI swry (jIvW) dw pUjÎ hY [
bRhmigAwnI (dI au~cI izMdgI) dw AMdwzw kOx lw skdw hY? aus dI hwlq (aus vrgw) bRhmigAwnI hI jwxdw hY [
bRhmigAwnI (dy guxW dy smuMdr) dw koeI h`d bMnw nhIN; hy nwnk! sdw bRhmigAwnI dy crnW qy ipAw rhu [7[


bRhmigAwnI swry jgq dw bxwaux vwlw hY, sdw hI ijaUNdw hY, kdy (jnm) mrn dy gyV ivc nhIN AwauNdw [
bRhmigAwnI mukqI dw rwh (d`sx vwlw qy au~cI Awqmk) izMdgI dw dyx vwlw hY, auhI pUrn purK qy kwdr hY [
bRhmigAwnI in^simAW dw ^sm hY, sB dI shwieqw krdw hY [
swrw id`sdw jgq bRhmigAwnI dw (Awpxw) hY, auh (qW pRq`K) Awp hI r`b hY [
bRhmigAwnI dI mihmw (koeI) bRhmigAwnI hI kr skdw hY; hy nwnk! bRhmigAwnI sB jIvW dw mwlk hY [8[8[


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 29, 2008)

bRhm igAwnI ijsu krY pRBu Awip ] (273-11, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
The God-conscious being is made so by God Himself.:u):

Brahmgyani is the product Of God's will. 
Can the product ever be the same as the Producer?
Never, atleast , so far as the creative potency is concerned.

We are all the product Of God's will. Can we ever be of HIS size? All those lucky will merge with HIM and be one with HIm and become that one becomes after merging with HIM i.e God like but we cannot be HIM

It has been stated by the members that I do misinterpret the Bani. However, one has to apply common sense at many places. The literal translation of the lines in 'stand alone' manner can be misleading.Gurbani, I am told is not easy to understand. Mere a reading once or twice will not serve the purpose.Like the beginners in Gurbani, I am learning.Yes, it is true I have doubts as I have not read the bani more than even once. There are many pages which I have not read. 

It does not empower any one to make fun. I am reproducing only that Gurbani states. I shall try to give as much objective an interpretation as possible.I also love my religion and my gurus like you do. Why should I misinterpret.? The same argument is valid for the other thread of NanaK dev ji.
pwris prisAY pwrsu hoie joqI joiq smwie ] (27-9, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
By personally experiencing the Personality of the Guru, one's own personality is uplifted, and one's light merges into the Light.
***********
I do not know the meaning of guru in the context as stated above.It should be God. If one merges in GOD , one does not become GOD; it is like a drop of water mixing in the ocean; the drop is lost in the ocean and is one with the ocean.Can it be said that the drop has become an ocean; all that can be said that they have become one.


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 30, 2008)

Dear Sikh80 Ji,

bRhm igAwnI ijsu krY pRBu Awip ]
As I understand, Luck does not play any part is becoming Brahamgyani. It is true that Braham Gyan comes on its own but only when the person has prepared herself or himself for it.

'The Sat' resides in all of us. Its expression in our being remains covered because of the vices and worldly desires we have acquired, this is like dust on the clean mirror. When we cleanse our mental faculties of all this dirt and purify our thoughts in a permanent manner, "The Sat' expresses itself in our being. This expression, as I understand, is Braham Gyan.

This Gyan come to the person on its own when she or he has prepared itself. It is for this reason the word 'Aapee' has been used in the Tuk you had quoted in your post.

If fact there is nothing call Luck in this world, those who are prepared and alert capitalise on the passing opportunity to succeed, while other who are not no say that she or he was lucky. Nothing is free in life, one has to work for the end she or he is seeking. This applies to spiritual work as much as in the material world.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 30, 2008)

Respected Amar Pal ji,

Instead of teaching something unconnected you should have, with your experience , clarified the things.We all know nothing comes free in this life not even spiritualty.One has to earn it. What is the connection with this post.?

What you have stated means that there is something in Gurmukhi , has not been properly translated. Kindly guide us as to what is the correct meaning of the line and as a matter of fact the entire thread. 
Kindly guide .


----------



## Sardara123 (Jan 30, 2008)

Saloke of Brahmgyani Astpadi in Sukhmani Sahib:

sloku ]
min swcw muiK swcw soie ]
Avru n pyKY eyksu ibnu koie ]
nwnk ieh lCx bRhm igAwnI hoie ]1]


Shalok:
The True One is on his mind, and the True One is upon his lips.
He sees only the One.
O Nanak, these are the qualities of the God-conscious being. ||1||


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 30, 2008)

Surinder Kaur Cheema said:


> bRhm igAwnI kY eykY rMg ] (273-6, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
> barahm gi-aanee kai aykai rang.
> The God-conscious being loves the One Lord alone.
> bRhm igAwnI kY bsY pRBu sMg ] (273-6, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
> ...


 
If someone knows gurmukhi I think the meaning from the commentary also says that Akaal purakh HIMSELF ........OMG


----------



## Sardara123 (Jan 31, 2008)

swD kI mihmw byd n jwnih ]
jyqw sunih qyqw biKAwnih ]
swD kI aupmw iqhu gux qy dUir ]
swD kI aupmw rhI BrpUir ]
swD kI soBw kw nwhI AMq ]
swD kI soBw sdw byAMq ]
swD kI soBw aUc qy aUcI ]
swD kI soBw mUc qy mUcI ]
swD kI soBw swD bin AweI ]
nwnk swD pRB Bydu n BweI ]8]7]


The glory of the Holy people is not known to the Vedas.
They can describe only what they have heard.
The greatness of the Holy people is beyond the three qualities.
The greatness of the Holy people is all-pervading.
The glory of the Holy people has no limit.
The glory of the Holy people is infinite and eternal.
The glory of the Holy people is the highest of the high.
The glory of the Holy people is the greatest of the great.
The glory of the Holy people is theirs alone;
O Nanak, there is no difference between the Holy people and God. ||8||7||


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 31, 2008)

You are doing a nice thread. Keep it up. 


1. Kindly name one Brahmgyani excluding those stated in Granth sahib.?


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

*Sikh80 ji

A quick link to two articles written by two established and eminent scholars of Sikhism

Brahm Giani - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.

And the definition from Gurbani* 

 sloku ] 
salok.
Shalok:


min swcw                muiK swcw soie ] 
man                saachaa mukh saachaa so-ay.
The                True One is on his mind, and the True One is upon his lips.


 Avru                n pyKY eyksu ibnu koie ] 
avar                na paykhai aykas bin ko-ay.
He                sees only the One.


 nwnk                ieh lCx bRhm igAwnI hoie ]1] 
naanak                ih lachhan barahm gi-aanee ho-ay. ||1||
O                Nanak, these are the qualities of the God-conscious being. ||1||


 AstpdI                ] 
asatpadee.
Ashtapadee:8


 bRhm                igAwnI sdw inrlyp ] 
barahm                gi-aanee sadaa nirlayp.
The                God-conscious being is always unattached,


 jYsy                jl mih kml Alyp ] 
jaisay                jal meh kamal alayp.
as                the lotus in the water remains detached.


 bRhm                igAwnI sdw inrdoK ] 
barahm                gi-aanee sadaa nirdokh.
The                God-conscious being is always unstained,


 jYsy                sUru srb kau soK ] 
jaisay                soor sarab ka-o sokh.
like                the sun, which gives its comfort and warmth to all.


 bRhm                igAwnI kY idRsit smwin ] 
barahm                gi-aanee kai darisat samaan.
The                God-conscious being looks upon all alike,


 jYsy                rwj rMk kau lwgY quil pvwn ] 
jaisay                raaj rank ka-o laagai tul pavaan.
like                the wind, which blows equally upon the king and the poor beggar.


 bRhm                igAwnI kY DIrju eyk ]
 
barahm                gi-aanee kai  Dheeraj ayk.
The                God-conscious being has a steady patience,


 ijau                bsuDw koaU KodY koaU cMdn lyp ] 
ji-o                basuDhaa ko-oo khodai ko-oo chandan                layp.
like                the earth, which is dug up by one, and anointed with sandal paste                by another.


 bRhm                igAwnI kw iehY gunwau ] 
barahm                gi-aanee kaa ihai gunaa-o.
This                is the quality of the God-conscious being:


 nwnk                ijau pwvk kw shj suBwau ]1] 
naanak                ji-o paavak kaa sahj subhaa-o. ||1||
O                Nanak, his inherent nature is like a warming fire. ||1||


 bRhm                igAwnI inrml qy inrmlw ] 
barahm                gi-aanee nirmal tay nirmalaa.
The                God-conscious being is the purest of the pure;


 jYsy                mYlu n lwgY jlw ] 
jaisay                mail na laagai jalaa.
filth                does not stick to water.


 bRhm                igAwnI kY min hoie pRgwsu ] 
barahm                gi-aanee kai man ho-ay pargaas.
The                God-conscious being's mind is enlightened,


 jYsy                Dr aUpir Awkwsu ] 
jaisay                Dhar oopar aakaas.
like                the sky above the earth.


 bRhm                igAwnI kY imqR sqRü smwin ] 
barahm                gi-aanee kai mitar satar samaan.
To                the God-conscious being, friend and foe are the same.


 bRhm                igAwnI kY nwhI AiBmwn ] 
barahm                gi-aanee kai naahee abhimaan.
The                God-conscious being has no egotistical pride.


 bRhm                igAwnI aUc qy aUcw ] 
barahm                gi-aanee ooch  tay oochaa.
The                God-conscious being is the highest of the high.


 min ApnY                hY sB qy nIcw ] 
man                apnai hai sabh tay neechaa.
Within                his own mind, he is the most humble of all.


 bRhm                igAwnI sy jn Bey ] 
barahm                gi-aanee say jan bha-ay.
They                alone become God-conscious beings,


 nwnk                ijn pRBu Awip kryie ]2] 
naanak                jin parabh aap karay-i. ||2||
O                Nanak, whom God Himself makes so. ||2||

*Someone to learn from. Like Guruji.*​


----------



## Amarpal (Feb 1, 2008)

Amarpal Singh

Dear Khalsa Ji,

After having sent my last post, it came to my mind, why not contribute the way a member have suggested. I decided to share my understanding og the title of the post i.e. 'Brahmgyani Aap Parmeswar'

We humans have Aakar, we are limited, which 'The Sat' is not. Yet humans by virtue of their intellect can see the truth of life and become 'God like'. I explain below how it can happen.

'The Sat' is all the time working for its entire creation. As humans evolve spiritually, they too shed their vices progressively. They start working in a selfless mannar for the common good of the creation of 'The Sat'. Depending upon the efforts of the individual the extent of her or his reach can extend from a small group of people to the entire humanity and beyond that the all living entities and then the non-living features of our abode, e.g. protecting environment.

The person who has reached the above mentioned state of spiritual evolution then works like 'The Sat'. In other words the person becomes an instrument of 'The Sat'. The person's ‘Akaar’ is human but his ‘Being’, which her or his ‘Nirakaar’ part is now like 'The Sat'. The ‘Akaar’ has lost its worldly attachments; it is now subordinate to its Nirakaar. In the life of this person ‘Nirakaar is in control and not the Akaar i.e. body which is driven by desires. This person is now one with Parmeswar.

All this has happen because the person has understood the truth of existence; i.e she/he has become Braham Gyani. 

As I understand it for this reason Guru Sahib has said 'Brahamgyani Aap Parmeswar'.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 3, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​SGGS JI

ANG 884​SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ਰਾਗੁ ਗਉੜੀ ਪੂਰਬੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ਕਰਹਲੇ 
rag gourree poorabee mehala 4 karehalae
Gaurhee Poorbee, Fourth Mehl, Karhalay:




ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankar sathigur prasadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:




ਕਰਹਲੇ ਮਨ ਪਰਦੇਸੀਆ ਕਿਉ ਮਿਲੀਐ ਹਰਿ ਮਾਇ ॥ 
karehalae man paradhaeseea kio mileeai har mae ||
O my wandering mind, you are like a camel - how will you meet the Lord, your Mother?




ਗੁਰੁ ਭਾਗਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਪਾਇਆ ਗਲਿ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਇ ॥੧॥ 
gur bhag poorai paeia gal milia piara ae ||1||
When I found the Guru, by the destiny of perfect good fortune, my Beloved came and embraced me. ||1||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਧਿਆਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
man karehala sathigur purakh dhhiae ||1|| rehao ||
O camel-like mind, meditate on the True Guru, the Primal Being. ||1||Pause||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੀਆ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਧਿਆਇ ॥ 
man karehala veechareea har ram nam dhhiae ||
O camel-like mind, contemplate the Lord, and meditate on the Lord's Name.




ਜਿਥੈ ਲੇਖਾ ਮੰਗੀਐ ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਲਏ ਛਡਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
jithhai laekha mangeeai har apae leae shhaddae ||2||
When you are called to answer for your account, the Lord Himself shall release you. ||2||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਅਤਿ ਨਿਰਮਲਾ ਮਲੁ ਲਾਗੀ ਹਉਮੈ ਆਇ ॥ 
man karehala ath niramala mal lagee houmai ae ||
O camel-like mind, you were once very pure; the filth of egotism has now attached itself to you.




ਪਰਤਖਿ ਪਿਰੁ ਘਰਿ ਨਾਲਿ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਵਿਛੁੜਿ ਚੋਟਾ ਖਾਇ ॥੩॥ 
parathakh pir ghar nal piara vishhurr chotta khae ||3||
Your Beloved Husband is now manifest before you in your own home, but you are separated from Him, and you suffer such pain! ||3||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮਾ ਹਰਿ ਰਿਦੈ ਭਾਲਿ ਭਾਲਾਇ ॥ 
man karehala maerae preethama har ridhai bhal bhalae ||
O my beloved camel-like mind, search for the Lord within your own heart.




ਉਪਾਇ ਕਿਤੈ ਨ ਲਭਈ ਗੁਰੁ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਖਾਇ ॥੪॥ 
oupae kithai n labhee gur hiradhai har dhaekhae ||4||
He cannot be found by any device; the Guru will show you the Lord within your heart. ||4||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮਾ ਦਿਨੁ ਰੈਣਿ ਹਰਿ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ ॥ 
man karehala maerae preethama dhin rain har liv lae ||
O my beloved camel-like mind, day and night, lovingly attune yourself to the Lord.




ਘਰੁ ਜਾਇ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਰੰਗ ਮਹਲੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਲੇ ਹਰਿ ਮੇਲਾਇ ॥੫॥ 
ghar jae pavehi rang mehalee gur maelae har maelae ||5||
Return to your own home, and find the palace of love; meet the Guru, and meet the Lord. ||5||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਤੂੰ ਮੀਤੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਾਖੰਡੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਤਜਾਇ ॥ 
man karehala thoon meeth maera pakhandd lobh thajae ||
O camel-like mind, you are my friend; abandon hypocrisy and greed.




ਪਾਖੰਡਿ ਲੋਭੀ ਮਾਰੀਐ ਜਮ ਡੰਡੁ ਦੇਇ ਸਜਾਇ ॥੬॥ 
pakhandd lobhee mareeai jam ddandd dhaee sajae ||6||
The hypocritical and the greedy are struck down; the Messenger of Death punishes them with his club. ||6||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਤੂੰ ਮੈਲੁ ਪਾਖੰਡੁ ਭਰਮੁ ਗਵਾਇ ॥ 
man karehala maerae pran thoon mail pakhandd bharam gavae ||
O camel-like mind, you are my breath of life; rid yourself of the pollution of hypocrisy and doubt.




ਹਰਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਰੁ ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰਿਆ ਮਿਲਿ ਸੰਗਤੀ ਮਲੁ ਲਹਿ ਜਾਇ ॥੭॥ 
har anmrith sar gur pooria mil sangathee mal lehi jae ||7||
The Perfect Guru is the Ambrosial Pool of the Lord's Nectar; join the Holy Congregation, and wash away this pollution. ||7||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਇਕ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸਿਖ ਸੁਣਾਇ ॥ 
man karehala maerae piaria eik gur kee sikh sunae ||
O my dear beloved camel-like mind, listen only to the Teachings of the Guru.




ਇਹੁ ਮੋਹੁ ਮਾਇਆ ਪਸਰਿਆ ਅੰਤਿ ਸਾਥਿ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਜਾਇ ॥੮॥ 
eihu mohu maeia pasaria anth sathh n koee jae ||8||
This emotional attachment to Maya is so pervasive. Ultimately, nothing shall go along with anyone. ||8||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਜਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਖਰਚੁ ਲੀਆ ਪਤਿ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
man karehala maerae sajana har kharach leea path pae ||
O camel-like mind, my good friend, take the supplies of the Lord's Name, and obtain honor.




ਹਰਿ ਦਰਗਹ ਪੈਨਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਆਪਿ ਲਇਆ ਗਲਿ ਲਾਇ ॥੯॥ 
har dharageh painaeia har ap laeia gal lae ||9||
In the Court of the Lord, you shall be robed with honor, and the Lord Himself shall embrace you. ||9||




ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲਾ ਗੁਰਿ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਕਾਰ ਕਮਾਇ ॥ 
man karehala gur mannia guramukh kar kamae ||
O camel-like mind, one who surrenders to the Guru becomes Gurmukh, and works for the Lord.




ਗੁਰ ਆਗੈ ਕਰਿ ਜੋਦੜੀ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਮੇਲਾਇ ॥੧੦॥੧॥ 
gur agai kar jodharree jan naanak har maelae ||10||1||
Offer your prayers to the Guru; O servant Nanak, He shall unite you with the Lord. ||10||1||​ 


​Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa​Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​http://www.searchgurbani.com/main.php?book=amrit_keertan&action=pagebypage&page=884


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 3, 2008)

Amarpal ji, your words and voice are as usual clear and knowing. Many Thanks. I learn every time you write something.

* ਧਾਤੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਫੁਨਿ ਧਾਤੁ ਕਉ ਸਿਫਤੀ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
 dhhaath milai fun dhhaath ko sifathee sifath samaae ||
As metal merges with metal, those who chant the Praises of the Lord are absorbed into the Praiseworthy Lord.

 ਲਾਲੁ ਗੁਲਾਲੁ ਗਹਬਰਾ ਸਚਾ ਰੰਗੁ ਚੜਾਉ ॥ 
 laal gulaal gehabaraa sachaa rang charraao ||
Like the poppies, they are dyed in the deep crimson color of Truthfulness.

 ਸਚੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੰਤੋਖੀਆ ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਏਕੈ ਭਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
 sach milai santhokheeaa har jap eaekai bhaae ||1||
Those contented souls who meditate on the Lord with single-minded love, meet the True Lord. ||1||

  ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਰੇਣੁ ॥ 
 bhaaee rae santh janaa kee raen ||
O Siblings of Destiny, become the dust of the feet of the humble Saints.

  ਸੰਤ ਸਭਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਧੇਣੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
** santh sabhaa gur paaeeai mukath padhaarathh dhhaen ||1|| rehaao ||*​* In the Society of the Saints, the Guru is found. He is the Treasure of Liberation, the Source of all good fortune. ||1||Pause||

*Siri Raag
Guru Nanak Dev ji
Ang 11​


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 3, 2008)

Respected Amarpal Singh ji




> Yet humans by virtue of their intellect can see the truth of life and become 'God like'.



socY soic n hoveI jy socI lK vwr ] 
sochai soch na hova-ee jay sochee lakh vaar.
By thinking, He cannot be reduced to a thought, Even if you think it over hundreds of thousands of times.
shs isAwxpw lK hoih q iek n clY nwil ] 
sahas si-aanpaa lakh hohi ta ik na chalai naal.
Hundreds of thousands of clever tricks (i.e. exercise your intelligent), but not even one of them will go along with you in the end.
I feel you are contradicting yourself in your statement above. Please comment.


Ekmusafir_ajnabi


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 4, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar

Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi

SGGS JI

SATGURU PRASAAD




ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
mehalaa 4 ||
Fourth Mehl:


ਜਿਸ ਦੈ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਸਚੁ ਹੈ ਸੋ ਸਚਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਮੁਖਿ ਸਚੁ ਅਲਾਏ ॥ 
jis dhai andhar sach hai so sachaa naam mukh sach alaaeae ||
Those, within whom the Truth dwells, obtain the True Name; they speak only the Truth.


ਓਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਆਪਿ ਚਲਦਾ ਹੋਰਨਾ ਨੋ ਹਰਿ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
ouhu har maarag aap chaladhaa horanaa no har maarag paaeae ||
They walk on the Lord's Path, and inspire others to walk on the Lord's Path as well.


ਜੇ ਅਗੈ ਤੀਰਥੁ ਹੋਇ ਤਾ ਮਲੁ ਲਹੈ ਛਪੜਿ ਨਾਤੈ ਸਗਵੀ ਮਲੁ ਲਾਏ ॥ 
jae agai theerathh hoe thaa mal lehai shhaparr naathai sagavee mal laaeae ||
Bathing in a pool of holy water, they are washed clean of filth. But, by bathing in a stagnant pond, they are contaminated with even more filth.


ਤੀਰਥੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੋ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਏ ॥ 
theerathh pooraa sathiguroo jo anadhin har har naam dhhiaaeae ||
The True Guru is the Perfect Pool of Holy Water. Night and day, He meditates on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har.


ਓਹੁ ਆਪਿ ਛੁਟਾ ਕੁਟੰਬ ਸਿਉ ਦੇ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਭ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਛਡਾਏ ॥ 
ouhu aap shhuttaa kuttanb sio dhae har har naam sabh srisatt shhaddaaeae ||
He is saved, along with his family; bestowing the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, He saves the whole world.


ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਸੁ ਬਲਿਹਾਰਣੈ ਜੋ ਆਪਿ ਜਪੈ ਅਵਰਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਾਏ ॥੨॥ 
jan naanak this balihaaranai jo aap japai avaraa naam japaaeae ||2||
Servant Nanak is a sacrifice to one who himself chants the Naam, and inspires others to chant it as well. ||2||



Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan


Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa


Gurbani Gavo Bhaee


charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## Amarpal (Feb 4, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> Respected Amarpal Singh ji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dear Khalsa Ji,

What you have qouted from Siri Guru Granth Sahib is absolutely correct. The intellect is not to be use trying to decipher 'The Sat, as the first line says, one cannot comprehend 'The Sat'.

The second line tells us not to use our mental capacity to design clever tricks, as they do not take us towards 'The Sat'. By doing so we only fool ourselves.

Yet this intellect gives us capacity to shift false hood from truth. It is because of this intellect our human life is different from the instinctive lives of animals. Guru Sahib has clearly said; 
'Huee prapat manykh dehuriya Gobind millan kee ------'. 

The intellect allows us to cleanse our thought process and create a mind mind that gravitate toward 'Godly life' That is why only when one is born in human form one can realise oneness wit 'The Sat'. It is for this reason I laid emphasis on the abilities that come to us from our intellect. Please keep in mind that intelligence and intellect are two different entities. One may be intelligent, but may have poor intellect. Intelligence gives the being ability to remember, acquire knowledge, solve problems but, intellect is a higher mental faculty that allows one to think very intenselt in abstract manner. Intellect is not a function od equcational qualification.

Guru Sahhib has laid lot of emphasis on purifying the mind. As I understand with proper intellect one can create the basis for this cleansing process. This basis let you know what life is and gives the individual the necessay will power to start , continue and complete the cleansing process to aquire a pure mind.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 4, 2008)

gauVI guAwryrI mhlw 1 ]
nw mnu mrY n kwrju hoie ]
mnu vis dUqw durmiq doie ]
mnu mwnY gur qy ieku hoie ]1]
inrgux rwmu guxh vis hoie ]
Awpu invwir bIcwry soie ]1] rhwau ]
mnu BUlo bhu icqY ivkwru ]
mnu BUlo isir AwvY Bwru ]
mnu mwnY hir eykMkwru ]2]
mnu BUlo mwieAw Gir jwie ]
kwim ibrUDau rhY n Twie ]
hir Bju pRwxI rsn rswie ]3]
gYvr hYvr kMcn suq nwrI ]
bhu icMqw ipV cwlY hwrI ]
jUAY Kylxu kwcI swrI ]4]
sMpau sMcI Bey ivkwr ]
hrK sok auBy drvwir ]
suKu shjy jip irdY murwir ]5]
ndir kry qw myil imlwey ]
gux sMgRih Aaugx sbid jlwey ]
gurmuiK nwmu pdwrQu pwey ]6]
ibnu nwvY sB dUK invwsu ]
mnmuK mUV mwieAw icq vwsu ]
gurmuiK igAwnu Duir krim iliKAwsu ]7]
mnu cMclu Dwvqu Puin DwvY ]
swcy sUcy mYlu n BwvY ]
nwnk gurmuiK hir gux gwvY ]8]3]


Gauree Gwaarayree, First Mehl:
The mind does not die, so the job is not accomplished.
The mind is under the power of the demons of evil intellect and duality.
But when the mind surrenders, through the Guru, it becomes one. ||1||
The Lord is without attributes; the attributes of virtue are under His control.
One who eliminates selfishness contemplates Him. ||1||Pause||
The deluded mind thinks of all sorts of corruption.
When the mind is deluded, the load of wickedness falls on the head.
But when the mind surrenders to the Lord, it realizes the One and Only Lord. ||2||
The deluded mind enters the house of Maya.
Engrossed in sexual desire, it does not remain steady.
O mortal, lovingly vibrate the Lord's Name with your tongue. ||3||
Elephants, horses, gold, children and spouses
in the anxious affairs of all these, people lose the game and depart.
In the game of chess, their pieces do not reach their destination. ||4||
They gather wealth, but only evil comes from it.
Pleasure and pain stand in the doorway.
Intuitive peace comes by meditating on the Lord, within the heart. ||5||
When the Lord bestows His Glance of Grace, then He unites us in His Union.
Through the Word of the Shabad, merits are gathered in, and demerits are burned away.
The Gurmukh obtains the treasure of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||6||
Without the Name, all live in pain.
The consciousness of the foolish, self-willed manmukh is the dwelling place of Maya.
The Gurmukh obtains spiritual wisdom, according to pre-ordained destiny. ||7||
The fickle mind continuously runs after fleeting things.
The Pure True Lord is not pleased by filth.
O Nanak, the Gurmukh sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||8||3||


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 7, 2008)

Amarpal said:


> Dear Khalsa Ji,
> 
> What you have qouted from Siri Guru Granth Sahib is absolutely correct. The intellect is not to be use trying to decipher 'The Sat, as the first line says, one cannot comprehend 'The Sat'.
> 
> ...


 
Sardara123 has already given you the answer. You are wise enough to understand it. I need not elaborate on it.

gauVI guAwryrI mhlw 1 ]
nw mnu mrY n kwrju hoie ]
mnu vis dUqw durmiq doie ]
mnu mwnY gur qy ieku hoie ]1]
inrgux rwmu guxh vis hoie ]
Awpu invwir bIcwry soie ]1] rhwau ]

Veer ji, a sadhu can only give you direction where one is/has gone wrong. He is not there to carry ones weight. Guru ji have for this reason stressed to take the company of a Sadhu / Gursikh. This too is again with His blessing.
Guru ji says "Khelan kuddan Mann ka chao" No one has found their destiny by following the Mind so far. Keep enjoying your Mind.

Ekmusafir_ajnabi


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 8, 2008)

Corrections on references from Gurbani :-

Ekmusafir wrote

"*Khelan kuddan Mann ka chao*" No one has found their destiny by following the Mind so far. Keep enjoying your Mind.

Correct verse is 

Nachan Khuddan Mann Ka Chao
(Asa-Di-Waar)



Amarpal Singh wrote :

*'Huee prapat manykh dehuriya Gobind millan kee ------*

Correct verse is

Bhaee Prapat Manukh Dehuriya, 
Gobind Milan Kee ........
(Rehras Sahib)


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 8, 2008)

Das is gut.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 8, 2008)

*Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​*

*Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​*​

*SGGS JI​*


*SATGURU PRASAAD*​


ਧਾਤੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਫੁਨਿ ਧਾਤੁ ਕਉ ਸਿਫਤੀ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
dhhaath milai fun dhhaath ko sifathee sifath samaae ||
As metal merges with metal, those who chant the Praises of the Lord are absorbed into the Praiseworthy Lord.

ਲਾਲੁ ਗੁਲਾਲੁ ਗਹਬਰਾ ਸਚਾ ਰੰਗੁ ਚੜਾਉ ॥ 
laal gulaal gehabaraa sachaa rang charraao ||
Like the poppies, they are dyed in the deep crimson color of Truthfulness.

ਸਚੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੰਤੋਖੀਆ ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਏਕੈ ਭਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
sach milai santhokheeaa har jap eaekai bhaae ||1||
Those contented souls who meditate on the Lord with single-minded love, meet the True Lord. ||1||​ 


Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan


Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa


Gurbani Gavo Bhaee


charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 8, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ਜਿਨ ਚਾਖਿਆ ਸੇ ਜਨ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਨੇ ॥ 

jin chaakhiaa sae jan thripathaanae ||

Those who taste it are satisfied.


ਪੂਰਨ ਪੁਰਖ ਨਹੀ ਡੋਲਾਨੇ ॥ 

pooran purakh nehee ddolaanae ||

They are fulfilled and realized beings - they do not waver.


ਸੁਭਰ ਭਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਰਸ ਰੰਗਿ ॥ 

subhar bharae praem ras rang ||

They are totally filled to over-flowing with the sweet delight of His Love.


ਉਪਜੈ ਚਾਉ ਸਾਧ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ॥ 

oupajai chaao saadhh kai sang ||

Spiritual delight wells up within, in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.


Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa​Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​​​​


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 8, 2008)

namjap said:


> Corrections on references from Gurbani :-
> 
> Ekmusafir wrote
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for the corrections Veer ji,

I posted in a hurry and did not get a chance to get back to review.

Much appreciated.

Kind Regards


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 8, 2008)

*ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

  ਹਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵੀ ਆਪਣਾ ਇਕ ਮਨਿ ਇਕ ਚਿਤਿ ਭਾਇ ॥ 
ho sathigur saevee aapanaa eik man eik chith bhaae ||
I serve my True Guru with single-minded devotion, and lovingly focus my consciousness on Him.


 ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮਨ ਕਾਮਨਾ ਤੀਰਥੁ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਦੇਇ ਬੁਝਾਇ ॥ 
sathigur man kaamanaa theerathh hai jis no dhaee bujhaae ||
The True Guru is the mind's desire and the sacred shrine of pilgrimage, for those unto whom He has given this understanding.


 ਮਨ ਚਿੰਦਿਆ ਵਰੁ ਪਾਵਣਾ ਜੋ ਇਛੈ ਸੋ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
man chindhiaa var paavanaa jo eishhai so fal paae ||
The blessings of the wishes of the mind are obtained, and the fruits of one's desires.

 ਨਾਉ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਨਾਉ ਮੰਗੀਐ ਨਾਮੇ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
naao dhhiaaeeai naao mangeeai naamae sehaj samaae ||1||
Meditate on the Name, worship the Name, and through the Name, you shall be absorbed in intuitive peace and poise. ||1||

 ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਚਾਖੁ ਤਿਖ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
man maerae har ras chaakh thikh jaae ||
O my mind, drink in the Sublime Essence of the Lord, and your thirst shall be quenched.

 ਜਿਨੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਚਾਖਿਆ ਸਹਜੇ ਰਹੇ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
jinee guramukh chaakhiaa sehajae rehae samaae ||1|| rehaao ||
Those Gurmukhs who have tasted it remain intuitively absorbed in the Lord. ||1||Pause|*   |​

:star:
Sriraag
Guru Naanak Dev ji
Ang 26


----------

